# Assigner un raccourci clavier à un script



## Dimitri11 (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

J'aimerais créer un script Apple (peu importe le script) et lui assigner un raccourci clavier pour pouvoir l'exécuter en 2 temps 3 mouvements depuis le finder.

Y a-t-il une possibilité de faire ça?

Merci à tous!


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'aimerais créer un script Apple (peu importe le script) et lui assigner un raccourci clavier pour pouvoir l'exécuter en 2 temps 3 mouvements depuis le finder.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Testé sur iMac intel

J'ai créé un AppleScript (compilé en progiciel pour être sur qu'il est en UB).
Placé dans le dossier Applications à la racine du DD de démarrage.
Préférences système.../Clavier et souris
Bouton +
Titre du menu: Le nom de mon application AppleScript (Invisible a la sélection alors j'ai fait un copier-coller du nom pour pas faire de fautes).
Raccourci clavier: Pomme flèche droite (j'ai le droit de faire mon choix non).

Quitter préférences système...

Mon script s'exécute normalement avec Pomme flèche droite.

A toi de voir si cela te convient.

Bon maintenant j'y retourne pour faire *-* et annuler.

@+


----------

